# My 9 & 3/4 favorite books of 2011



## FenderPriest (Dec 26, 2011)

For those interested: My 9 & 3/4 favorite books of 2011.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice list. A good mix in there. Maybe a bit more history in 2012?


----------



## FenderPriest (Dec 26, 2011)

CharlieJ said:


> Nice list. A good mix in there. Maybe a bit more history in 2012?


Potentially - Biographies hit that for me, and I read a couple biographies this year (though they didn't make the list). If you want a full list of books I read, just check out the Reads and Books page on my blog. At the moment, I'm feeling like reading my "History of the English Language" again this year... or a book on the history of coffee.


----------



## Zach (Dec 26, 2011)

I love Gilead! One of my favorite lines from it (paraphrased): "Boughton was a very serious Presbyterian, then again, I don't think there is another kind."


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 27, 2011)

Interesting books on technology.

The Sam Crabtree book on Affirmation is WONDERFUL!

I was tempted to buy the Russell Moore book on being tempted - but after reading his online blog posts, I am not sure I want to read any more of this guy.


----------



## FenderPriest (Dec 27, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> I was tempted to buy the Russell Moore book on being tempted - but after reading his online blog posts, I am not sure I want to read any more of this guy.


His work is very helpful, and I think loads of people will benefit from his clarity of thought on what temptation is, and how we need Jesus in it. I'd recommend getting it despite whatever reservations you may have from his other work.


----------

